# Temper Tantrum Peeing



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

When Logan doesn't get his way, he'll go pee on something. His favorite places are alllll around my bed (he literally leaves a trail), or in his own crate if he's crated. 

I'm not sure what he's hoping to accomplish, I just take the blanket out of his crate, clean the crate or carpet with Nature's Miracle, and put him back in without bedding til I get his blankets washed. I don't over-react so he's not getting attention that way ... I don't react at all unless I catch him in the act, then I'll give him an "Ehh!" and take him outside and tell him to "go pee!", then he'll get a 'good boy'. 

Any suggestions on how to get him to break this temper tantrum behavior? 

Granted, right now he's not getting enough exercise ... so I think the behavior MAY change itself when he gets the stitches out and I can start working with him more. We're counting down the days, trust me!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Please be aware that canines do not throw temper tantrums. Your pup leaving a trail means he knows he shouldn't be utilizing the bathroom in the location he is and he is attempting to 'hide' from it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

How often do you take him outside? Maybe he needs to go to the bathroom but he doesn't know how to tell you?

Has he been checked at the Vet? Maybe he is sick?

Maybe he is marking?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

BluePaws said:


> When Logan doesn't get his way, he'll go pee on something.



ummm...submissive peeing maybe? What do you mean, doesn't get his way? When he does something and you tell him No, what is your mannerism? Are you yelling at him? Does he cower?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> ummm...submissive peeing maybe? What do you mean, doesn't get his way? When he does something and you tell him No, what is your mannerism? Are you yelling at him?


I also believe puppies don't throw temper tantrums... so what you are seeing may look like that from a human point of view. But from a puppy's it's something else.

Why do you think he's 'mad' so throwing a tantrum. What were the specifics the minutes BEFORE the peeing? What led to it?

No matter what, more exercise, TRAINING tricks/toys/tugging and love will add to the bonding and understanding between the 2 of you. :wub:


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmmm... what about jealousy? For example, when my other dog has a bone that he wants ... I'll give the dogs two bones, of course the puppy wants the 'other' one, the other dog's bone. When he doesn't get it, he gets mad. He'll bark at the other dog, try some antics to get it away, til the other dog will eventually snap at him ... he'll come sit near me for comfort and I'll ignore him (the other dog disciplined him, I can't "undo" that lesson!)... he'll go pee in the other room. Maybe that's a sign of submission - he's giving in? 

He does go outside often enough, practically every hour sometimes during the day .. I work from home, so I'm always looking for 'signals' to let the pups out to go pee. 

Like I said, he does -not- get enough exercise yet ... 5 more days ... argh! I've been trying to stimulate his brain more, he loves to learn. 

I'm hoping more exercise will help, at the end of the week. I can't wait to be able to even let him play and romp more! 

That's why I'm calling it a 'temper tantrum' ... it's when he gets jealous of my older dog, who has more house priviledges (Bailey is allowed free roam of the house except when I'm not here). Logan is currently crated at night, and when he can't be supervised. 

I'm still trying to work out if it's a form of dominance/submission or marking ... that's possible. *ponder*

Could just be more trials and tribulations of raising a puppy, I suppose. Everyone has different experiences, depending on their households. I love him to bits, the little monster ... 
:wub:


----------



## AdamConnell (Mar 29, 2011)

Nope Im with you... Im sorry folks but if you want to claim your dog can "love" you yet it cant make conscious decisions based upon emotions then you're simply confused... there's no gray area here, either a dog is a conscious being or unconscious being. This is the sole reason I dont own cats, they are not on the same emotional level as a dog.

I am a firm believer that dogs have emotions, and also express those emotions in various fashions... I have seen it with every single dog I have lived with and am now seeing it in my own. 

My roommate Rich's 3 year old yorkie HATED the our other roommate Brad. We always suspected Brad beat the **** out of his dog (a rather pathetic basenji) based on the dogs emotional response. Problem was we never caught him, and had no proof. Well one day the basenji was acting very strange, and when Brad got home and opened his door the Yorkie bolted into his room and *instantly* pissed EVERYWHERE. The yorkie has NEVER had a single accident in this house, and I wouldn't call this "carpet bombing" an accident in the slightest. I laughed hysterically and could see it in Brad's eyes that he wanted to hit the yorkie, but he calmly scolded the dog and put him outside. Ever since I witnessed that "attack" I have no doubt in my mind that dogs feel AND act upon emotion. Bye the way Brad no longer lives with us, and I am doing everything in my power to get that dog taken from him... I hate it that I know something is terribly wrong, but I just cant prove it.

I also believe that dog's have personalities... Your dog may very well be throwing temper tantrums. Go with your gut... I am no expert, but I just cannot let a complete contradiction go uncorrected. I can't believe someone can sit there and say something "loves" them and then turn right around and say that it doesn't make decisions based upon emotion... 

Good luck, it may be a temporary thing... if it really keeps up do the same thing any other animal would do: make some form of noise to scare him. All animals (humans included) respond to intensity and pitch of sound. If you catch him doing it, switch from "ehh" to "HEY!!" make the sound loud, sharp, and carry a true warning "tone" Think about how your other dog corrects the puppy... We all know it's pointless to correct after the fact though so you have to catch him. It's completely ignorant to rule out negative attention as a learning tool... dogs get it in nature and they should get it in the home as well. You're the alpha dog, be the alpha dog... just keep in mind to think like a dog and not over do it like a human would. Humans drag things out and over complicate situations... dogs bark, Bbte, growl, or use other very sharp simple direct commands. Next time he does it "bark" at him, and be downright nasty about it to let him know you mean it just like any other dog would. This would be a terrible approach for almost any other situation or behavior, but if you truly believe he "throwing a temper tantrum" then line him out and let him know it will not be tolerated. Just remember to instantly let the emotion go after the initial correction...

Just **BE SURE** it's a temper tantrum though, and not something previously mentioned... Im writing this because I know exactly what you mean by "little monster".  Good luck!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How old is Logan? Are you 100% certain he's fully housebroken? Have you had him checked for a UTI?

I HIGHLY doubt this is a temper tantrum and that he's peeing all over the house to get back at you.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I firmly believe that animals can throw tantrums. i switched Gothic from feed and hay to an all feed without hay. The first night he discovered he had no hay he knocked the feeder off the wall, kicked both water buckets into his run and stomped on them, breaking them both. 

I was grooming a dog once with my cockatoo out and the cockatoo didn't like it. after trying several times to get my attention (grabbing the brush and comb and carrying them off etc) the bird bit the dog. No doubt in my mind what was happening there. 

And just think about the look your dog gives you when you stick an e-collar on. Any doubt that the puppy is pissed?

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This thread is over a month old . . . How is Logan doing now?


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for asking ... he's much better, but still not 100% with his reliability. But ... at not-quite-6 months .. he's still a puppy. I know better than to turn my back on him for long periods of time.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I know this thread is old glad the pup is getting better but have to say I completely believe dogs throw temper tantrums. When Jinx was little and didn't get her way (took something from her she wanted but shouldn't have) she would flip onto her back screamed cried and carried on with an all out fit legs kicking and everything like a 2 yr old in the grocery store not allowed to have a chocolate bar. Now tell me thats not a temper tantrum. BTW I didn't do anything with body language didn't say anything simply took it from her gave her one of her toys and said good as I walked away. Thankfully she grew out of it but she was quite the drama queen.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I know this thread is old glad the pup is getting better but have to say I completely believe dogs throw temper tantrums. When Jinx was little and didn't get her way (took something from her she wanted but shouldn't have) she would flip onto her back screamed cried and carried on with an all out fit legs kicking and everything like a 2 yr old in the grocery store not allowed to have a chocolate bar. Now tell me thats not a temper tantrum.


Sure, puppies can act out due to frustration, but the OP is saying that his puppy is peeing all over the house in retaliation for not getting what he wants. Dogs don't try to get back at their owners by deliberately peeing where they know they're not supposed to, and that's what he thinks his puppy is doing. I don't think so.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree with that I think it's just a misuse/misunderstanding of terms. The peeing would be more retaliation which I don't think the dogs do. They may act out and pee where they shouldn't when you say bring a new addition into the house and act out in other ways (like Jinx's temper tantrums)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I fully believe dogs & cats have the full gamut of emotions felt & expressed by humans. In fact, I'm convinced they're more finely tuned emotionally than we are & 'read' emotions better. However, I'm equally convinced humans all too frequently misread & incorrectly identify their pets' emotional responses, sometimes disastrously so. This is probably most commonly seen with house soiling.


----------

